
Ask HN: Demo website layout on paper? - cdvonstinkpot
Hi,<p>I&#x27;d like to find a tool with which to generate a printable flowchart of indexed thumbnails that represents a website design, where any index number corresponds to a closer look at any given page printed on its own sheet.<p>How do people present site layout on handouts in meetings?
======
udfalkso
Why do you need handouts?

~~~
davelnewton
Paper is easy to reason with, annotate, and so on.

While I love my display-based technology, sometimes I just want something I
can spread out and think about in a different way. I'm tactile.

